# My 1988 300 non turbo zx



## killerbee (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello to all ,Well this is my first time SO be good to old killer, MY 1988 300 auto trans.is going ok just some things like I been reading seam to be just like the troubles they all have with 20 year old cars ,It just needs some TLC and about $ 1000.00 ok so i got problems with my vacuum lines so my defrost is hot all the time ,my gas gauge needs to be looked at my water temp gauge does not work well but it runs too good trans is good ,new rack and pinon ,new timing belt and water pump,new coolant temp switch but, my gauge still does not work,and where can I find a vacuum canister to buy ,does anyone have a picture ,under the hood so I know what to look for ????? so many questions so not to blow your mind I will stop here and save some for later ,thanks a lot for letting me vent,


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I wish I could help you more but I'm a Z32 guy. We have a regular on this site that can help you but in the mean time Zbum's web site might help you with the picture you need along with other stuff. 

ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Homepage

And welcome aboard!!


----------



## killerbee (Feb 17, 2008)

ta\hanks for the info, I got one {vacume can} I'am trying to buy thanks a lot for listening to the old guy.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Anytime......


----------



## killerbee (Feb 17, 2008)

*noise*

Hello It's killer again put on a new water pump from auto zone timing belt,new seals new tensing belts on front but there is a noise like a tight belt, I went back in and re checked the everything ,maybe it's just me remember 1988 300zx with auto trans ,non tubro


----------

